# Chisel buying time...



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

I've asked before "generally", but now I'm asking specifically (couldn't find any details by hittin' search)...

What are the best chisels for wood? 
I'm looking for something that can be sharpened over and over, that'll last. 

Marples seems to be a great brand, but they are now produced by Irwin. Can they still be "as" good? 

Are Stanley chisels goog choices for general work? 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. I'm not looking to get a set from England that comes in a rosewood box and will cost me the arm I need to use the chisel, but I'm not looking for anything cheap either. 

Thanks.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

The Stanley Fat Max chisels seem pretty good. I also wouldn't hesitate to buy Marples because they are owned by Irwin. I also see a lot of Buck Brothers and Great Neck chisels, and both seem to work pretty well. I also buy a lot of old chisels at pawn shops, auctions, and flea markets. You can get some great old used chisels for good prices. I have a whole mix of different brands in my job bucket, plus one old beater I got for a buck at a yard sale, that I keep in my belt, and I'm not afraid to use my framing hammer on. Otherwise I use a dead blow mallet.


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

I use craftsman, i end up taking them back every 2 months or so, but whats the difference they have a lifetime guarantee


----------



## vanderpooch (Apr 15, 2007)

If you're looking for something a little nicer, you might want to check out the Lee Valley chisels with the yellow handles. They are high quality steel and unlike most inexpensive chisels, the back is actually flat, flatter then any other chisel I have ever purchased, including some Japanese chisels that cost 5 times as much. 

- Kit


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

I have had real good luck with stanley, craftsman, and buck brothers chisels. I have resharpened them a lot of times and they are still great. A few months ago a customer I put a porch on for bought me the Worksharp brand sharpener as a gift. Its great, I can sharpen my planer blades and chiels real easy. 


Dave


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks guys. Very helpful. I found a decent link at a woodworker's forum. 

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1614


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

If you are talking about every day chisels that occasionally nick a nail, Marples are decent, that's what I use.

But if you're talking about the cat's meow, then Matsumura chisels are probably some of the finest you'll ever find.

http://japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?dept_id=12763


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

japanese steel or nothing. worth every penny or yen


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

The best deals come from flea markets, it's hard to beat the quality of old chisels. Look for steels from Toledo or Solingen. Spend your money on something like this. http://www.bigbeartools.com/page5.html :thumbsup:


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

vanderpooch said:


> If you're looking for something a little nicer, you might want to check out the Lee Valley chisels with the yellow handles. They are high quality steel and unlike most inexpensive chisels, the back is actually flat, flatter then any other chisel I have ever purchased, including some Japanese chisels that cost 5 times as much.
> 
> - Kit


I was going to recommend looking in Lee Valley as well. they have some good stuff.


----------



## BKFranks (Feb 19, 2008)

I think most chisels are good as long as you keep them sharp. I had a few Marples a couple of years ago and they stayed sharp longer then the Stanley or Buck Bros chisels I've had.

"when you're buying chisels, those names don't mean much. You'll do better to pick a chisel by looking at it and assessing how well it fits your needs than by relying on a name. A blade of high-carbon steel and a durable handle are the most important features..."




A couple of sharpeners


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Handles...another good question. 
Resin?
Wood?
"Soft"?


----------



## wooddan (Jan 26, 2008)

*Irwin*

If you are looking for a chisle to put in your belt Irwins are not it. I got min at woodcraft for woodworking and they have very long handels. I got the 4 pack for around 35.00 1/4,1/2, 3/4, 1 sizes.


----------



## 2ndGen (Apr 6, 2006)

Came across a decent set of Marple ProTouch Chisels @ Home Depot (aka Irwin 4 Piece Wood Chisel Set). 

They have blue handles (seem plastic) with black rubber centers (seem like a nice combination of grip without being too soft) and a steel cap at the butt end. Around $30. 

Anybody use these? 

Supposedly, their made in Sheffield, England.
=====================================================================================
I'm leaning toward the Lee Valleys though as a starter set. Any suggestions? 

*Narex Bevel-Edge Chisels*









After doing some reading online, it seems that they are superior to the typical big store chisels (Irwin, Stanley, etc...). 
I think they'll be the best compromise for entry level work. At about $31. for a set of 4, they seem way worth it.


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

If you do buy good chisels, I recommend some sort of mallet to hit them with- way better than a hammer. I have 2- 1 and 3 pound deadblows. I use my framing hammer to hit my belt chisel with, but I wouldn't want to damage my good chisels. Not to mention that a framing hammer doesn't have enough drive behind it to do much with my 2" chisel with 2' long handle.


----------



## orson (Nov 23, 2007)

2ndGen said:


> Came across a decent set of Marple ProTouch Chisels (1", 3/4", 1/2", 1/4") @ Home Depot (aka Irwin 4 Piece Wood Chisel Set).
> 
> They have blue handles (seem plastic) with black rubber centers (seem like a nice combination of grip without being too soft) and a steel cap at the butt end.
> 
> ...


I have a set of those I've been using for a few years, damn good chisels for the money.

Probably bought mine befor Irwin bought them out, hopefully still the same.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

I'm not a carpenter, but I use all steel wood chisels made by Mephisto, and have had carpenters ask me where I got them. Easy to sharpen, and for rough work they are durable as hell.


----------

